# really bad skin irriation



## pitlover327 (Sep 6, 2012)

hi guys my 5 month old red/blue nose pitbull has bad skin irritation i have took him to the vet but they only gave me a shampoo that didnt not work i wanna know is there any pills i can buy him ive heard of alot of people buying fish oil we already established that the area infected is very dry what can i do to help my poor puppy


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

1. Your pup looks to have a black nose, so he is not a red or blue nose. And red/blue/black nose is not a type of Pit Bull, it's just a color. 
2. Fish oil can work wonders, and it's relatively inexpensive. I give my girl 2 capsules with each meal. You may also need to figure out if it's allergies. My Keira's skin was horrible, regardless of what I did to try to help, until we went to feeding raw. She is allergic to corn, wheat, rice, and a couple of preservatives that are in dog foods. Try the fish oil, and if that doesn't work you may want to try changing the food, especially if it's a lower quality food like Purina, Pedigree or Iams. If you are feeding a lower quality (or you don't know) check dogfoodadvisor.com and see what rating your dog food gets. I would try going grain free if you aren't already. Good luck!


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

My pup scratches and nibbles a lot too and found your answer helpful. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## valreegrl (Sep 9, 2012)

MamaTank said:


> 1. Your pup looks to have a black nose, so he is not a red or blue nose. And red/blue/black nose is not a type of Pit Bull, it's just a color.
> 2. Fish oil can work wonders, and it's relatively inexpensive. I give my girl 2 capsules with each meal. You may also need to figure out if it's allergies. My Keira's skin was horrible, regardless of what I did to try to help, until we went to feeding raw. She is allergic to corn, wheat, rice, and a couple of preservatives that are in dog foods. Try the fish oil, and if that doesn't work you may want to try changing the food, especially if it's a lower quality food like Purina, Pedigree or Iams. If you are feeding a lower quality (or you don't know) check dogfoodadvisor.com and see what rating your dog food gets. I would try going grain free if you aren't already. Good luck!


Definitely in agreement. Usually the first thing I would look for in a dog that has skin issues is nutrition. What goes in is directly related to the dogs overall health and the first sign of an issue is usually skin.

I would go to a limited protein food with zero grains.

Vet's are not well versed in nutrition.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So the big question is what is causing the irritation, if you can find the root of the problem you can fix it instead of just treating symptoms.

What food if you dog eating and what supplements if any are you giving. Let start there, also if you can take a picture so we can see what it looks like that might help.


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

I took my pup to the vet for the same problem Monday and was also given the shampoo stuff. I told her I wanted to switch foods (currently on purina puppy) and she told me that was fine (**ssssiiiigghhh** since I recently learned from here that purina and pedigree are crap) 

Arabella is 12 weeks old. What low protein grain free food would you recommend? Im currently considering TOTW or Blue Buffalo, depending on cost an availability in my area. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Acana is what I feed our Chihuahua. (she refuses raw still)
I believe Acana and Orijen are great foods. I've looked at Fromm as well and think they are good too. Good on you for being willing to do the best you can for your pup. 
Mama Tank is spot on with the fish oil too, coconut oil is good as well.


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks ecko. . 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## pitlover327 (Sep 6, 2012)

i changed his food i see a little change but he is still itching like carzy what can i do


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

um..... See my post above I asked some questions and I'm waiting for your response.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Also, food change won't be an instant fix. It can take up to a month, if not longer for the old food to be completely cleared out of your dogs syste.

PK has gone through this before too and will have great advise if you give her feedback and contininue to answer her questions.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> Also, food change won't be an instant fix. It can take up to a month, if not longer for the old food to be completely cleared out of your dogs syste.
> 
> PK has gone through this before too and will have great advise if you give her feedback and contininue to answer her questions.


I was going to say the same thing! A food change will take weeks to see if it's going to help.

It could be an allergy or something like a yeast infection. A picture would be great. Also what food are you feeding and anything supplements your dog is taking and how long has this been going on? thanks


----------

